# Good lovin kangaroo tails



## dmykins (Apr 1, 2015)

Good afternoon all. I have an 8 month old Aussie, and I'm always looking for new and exciting things for him. I came across kangaroo tail at a petco and wanted to know if anyone has any feedback on them. All help is appreciated.


----------



## dmykins (Apr 1, 2015)

Anyone with any input?


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't really feed anything that has bone if it's been dehydrated/cured/cooked. I don't know if it actually has impaction risk, but I avoid it all together.

With that said I'm sure your dog would love a novel protein like Kangaroo  I gave my dog an ostrich tendon the other day and he loved it!


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

:/ I gave Watson a kangaroo tail, the ones from Petco, and I wasn't fond of it. There were too many tiny shards of bone for me to be comfortable. It also gave my Watson really bad diarrhea afterwards. But that may have just been because he wasn't used to it. 

Have you tried Beef Trachea by the same company? Watson adores those, and they seem much safer to me.


----------



## dmykins (Apr 1, 2015)

I haven't tried beef trachea, do they hold up pretty well to chewing? Are there any bones or anything to splinter off that can potentially be dangerous? I appreciate all of your help.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

dmykins said:


> I haven't tried beef trachea, do they hold up pretty well to chewing? Are there any bones or anything to splinter off that can potentially be dangerous? I appreciate all of your help.


They're mostly fat and a very thing cartilage. He's had them a ton, and I have never noticed any dangerous splintering. It usually takes my med-strong chewer about 20 minutes to get through half of a trachea. (I cut the trachea they sell into halves) I don't leave him alone with them. But I feel very safe feeding them to him.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Second trachea. Depends on how they're cured; Snowball goes through a 6" bison trachea in about 10 minutes, but I've never had any concerns.


----------



## dmykins (Apr 1, 2015)

I appreciate the feedback. I will look into the trachea. Any other ideas of some different chewing ideas? I have given him elk antelers, rawhides, Himalayan dog chews, along with a regular bone. Lol. I appreciate all your help.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

When I lived in Western Australia, roo tails were pretty cheap and readily available. Dogs love them. The biggest consideration was where on the tail . . . the base is meaty, the end is boney. Usually they were skinned, but sometime skin on. No big difference IMO. I have no idea how they treat them for shipping abroad. If frozen, I'd say, sure, give it a try.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

If they are smoked or cured or cooked, no.

I like raw trachea too, they take my large dog about 25 minutes to chew and they are totally digestible. Dried trachea get chewed a bit quicker. Other chews are stuff like pigs ears (raw, from supermarket), chickens feet (raw from supermarket, not a lasting chew but more chewy treat), bully sticks and tendons, raw chicken quarters (a meal that is also a chew, but an outside only thing), KONG stuffed with wet food and frozen, cow or pig hooves.


----------



## dmykins (Apr 1, 2015)

This is great. I appreciate all of the info. I always supervise him while chewing. Are pig ears a safe bet that won't splinter? Again I always watch him but I would just rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Pig ears don't have any bones; just meat, skin, and cartilage. I don't think I would use the dried ones in the pet stores since I wouldn't know if they are treated with anything, but some supermarkets and ethnic markets carry fresh ones since they are used in soul food and various East Asian dishes.

My suggestion with any new edible chew is to take it easy at first to prevent digestive upset, some of them are high in fat and also if the protein is new it can upset the dog's system.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

FWIW i've also fed the dried tracheas and would easily recommend them.


----------

